# Caution sticker on T-Jet box



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This sticker is on the top of one of my T-Jet boxes:










None of the others have it. Did Aurora put this on when they switched to T-Jets from Vibrators in anticipation of trouble? Or did they add the sticker after getting complaints when people tried to run T-Jets on AC?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

That is correct. This information was placed on the new DC operated units to avoid any problems or mistakes with those used to the AC vibrator technology.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

disigned.....lol


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

There is a story that when Derek Brand built the first Thunderjet prototype, he shipped it from his workshop in California to New York. The R&D member put it on A C current track which was the current for the Vibrator chassis. The prototype istantly burnt up. The R&D member didn't grasp what happened and simply mailed it back to Mr. Brand. Brand got the prototype working again and took it personally back to New York and was in charge of the demonstration.

The story is in (I think), Greenburg's Guide To Aurora Slot Cars, By Thomas Graham. If I'm wrong someone correct me.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> There is a story that when Derek Brand built the first Thunderjet prototype, he shipped it from his workshop in California to New York. The R&D member put it on A C current track which was the current for the Vibrator chassis. The prototype istantly burnt up. The R&D member didn't grasp what happened and simply mailed it back to Mr. Brand. Brand got the prototype working again and took it personally back to New York and was in charge of the demonstration.
> 
> The story is in (I think), Greenburg's Guide To Aurora Slot Cars, By Thomas Graham. If I'm wrong someone correct me.
> 
> Randy.


that's right, the Greenberg book tells it in almost exactly those words. pretty darn funny if you ask me... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> disigned.....lol


I didn't what this post meant until I just looked at the sticker again!:wave:

Probably should have worn my glasses.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Shouldnt it say....

_Caution: Extremely addictive, possibly for life._


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Shouldnt it say....
> 
> _Caution: Extremely addictive, possibly for life._


:jest:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No offense to you west coast guys... but by today's standards I'm pretty sure there would be something in there that would be known to cause cancer in the State of California. :lol: I still can't get over CA having it's own "special blend" of windshield washer fluid, raising the price of the stuff to 4.00 a gallon...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

must be a SoCal thing? but they do say we have special blend gas for summer and winter...what a rip-off but what you going to do, ship in your own gas


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

It says caution may case burnt outs I want all my cars to do burn outs


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Driving big truck was rough in CA.. Stuck at 55 with cars flying by at 70 was like falling asleep at a shooting gallery. :lol: The effect was only heightened by cruising out of AZ at 70 and then mashing the brakes at the state line, because you know Poncharello and Baker were just waiting for you to go speeding by... I found out about the CA version of washer fluid in Barstow. Granted, truck stops everywhere have a habit of gouging prices, but 4.00+ a gallon for blue water was nuts!!


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Crazy like 4.71 per Gal. of gas today :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah! Kinda like that!!! :freak: Diesel is even higher, even though it takes a whole lot less processing to produce...


----------



## benalmeer (Oct 17, 2012)

That is correct. This information was placed on the new DC operated units to avoid any problems or mistakes with those used to the AC vibrator technology.

Nitrotek


----------

